# Drummond Island Walleye



## Sell (Jan 24, 2002)

Maybe not the right place to post this but was wondering if the Walleye are doing anything in Scott's Bay?


----------



## rieverr (Dec 7, 2010)

I will be there this thursday ..Il let u know


----------



## Sell (Jan 24, 2002)

Thanx


----------



## Section 8 (Feb 28, 2006)

rieverr said:


> I will be there this thursday ..Il let u know


any luck?

last year at this time, the eye's were on fire. hoping for the same this year.


----------

